# my favorite cyan features



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

i just thought it might be fun if we all collab'd on what our fave features of cm is, for reference for newcomers, and maybe us old timers could learn a new trick or two!

ill get us started

DID YOU KNOOOWWW.....

you can change your lockscreen style from sliders to lense(sense like) and to rotary in cyansettings?!! WOAH;;;my fave combo is to disable any sliders and leave only menu unlock so my gf is like WAAAT HOW DO I GET IN?!?!?!!!!!!!! rofl

you can add a bounce effect to the gb glow effect when scrolling in menus, similiar to the galaxy line. the glow color changes with the theme you pick, i like cyanbread cas blue is pretty









what are your favorite features


----------



## PJ. (Jun 15, 2011)

Press menu to unlock. I despise the lock screen, so hitting the menu button to unlock has blown my mind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

PJ. said:


> Press menu to unlock. I despise the lock screen, so hitting the menu button to unlock has blown my mind.


haha..didnt even know u could do this.. AWESOME!

My favorite feature is the power bar in the notifications area.. always liked it when i saw other CM7 users showing it off. Wish it had more options on it.. or can you edit that 0.o that would free up a widget on my screen lol

The overall flow of this rom is awesome. so smooth for the most part.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

even better, add a gesture to unlock your screen thats just a line from left to right.. "compact carrier label" (in interface/statusbar tweaks) is an awesome feature also.


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> haha..didnt even know u could do this.. AWESOME!
> 
> My favorite feature is the power bar in the notifications area.. always liked it when i saw other CM7 users showing it off. Wish it had more options on it.. or can you edit that 0.o that would free up a widget on my screen lol
> 
> The overall flow of this rom is awesome. so smooth for the most part.


you can edit it! cyansettings.interface.notification power widget


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

kurtislemaster said:


> you can edit it! cyansettings.interface.notification power widget


awwwweeesommmmee... and it scrolls







perfect man. TY


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there a way to change the carrier text?


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

hands down theme chooser i'm overwhelmed by how many there are to choose. so easy and fast


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Back kills app. THEME CHOOSER


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

every frickin feature CM has to offer!!!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Protip long press on any option in your notification power widget to bring up associated menu options.


----------



## onlyred (Jun 7, 2011)

Hate to sound all "me too" but it's down to the notifications power bar and the theme chooser. (thanks for the protip, poontab!) I was able to abandon a lot of things that used to clutter my screen, which satisfies the minimalist in me. The theme chooser satisfies both my short attention span and also my need for bright sparkly pretty things. LOL

Since I'm still new to Cyanogen, I look forward to seeing what you all point out.. thanks for the fun thread!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> Protip long press on any option in your notification power widget to bring up associated menu options.


badass thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nkhex19 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would have to say Theme Chooser. Its awesome. Currently using Synergy.

Sent from Hex's DX


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

PJ. said:


> Press menu to unlock. I despise the lock screen, so hitting the menu button to unlock has blown my mind.


Goto cm settings/tablet tweaks/disable lockscreen









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just all the customization in general is crazy! Not to mention its the fastest ROM my droid x has ever had the privilege to run haha. im finding new stuff in it everyday.


----------



## PJ. (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Goto cm settings/tablet tweaks/disable lockscreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I liked that feature, but was afraid of pocket dialing and other stuff.

I recently discovered Widgetlocker, and I'm running an invisible slidelock. My lady friend couldn't figure out how to unlock my phone, and if it wouldn't have been for my shortcuts, she wouldn't have accessed facebook.


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Also lovin' it all. I moved my notification bar to the bottom in anticipation of ICS. See Tablet tweaks. I think I like it better there since I can get to it easily with my thumb.

Question... How are you getting all the themes? I'm running Build 3 and I still only see three themes in the theme chooser.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Droosh said:


> Also lovin' it all. I moved my notification bar to the bottom in anticipation of ICS. See Tablet tweaks. I think I like it better there since I can get to it easily with my thumb.
> 
> Question... How are you getting all the themes? I'm running Build 3 and I still only see three themes in the theme chooser.


You can download more from the android market, just search cyanogenmod 7 theme on the market and you will find many. Also check the xda android theme section, you can find others not in the market there.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i like having a blank lockscreen with music controls only and have gestures set up to my fav apps pretty cool shit, obviously i do like theme chooser, being a themer itll be awesome i think and ive been jealous of notification widgets since my wifes completely stock _continuum_ has them ugh


----------

